# Kommentare mit Eclipse



## maschl (9. Dez 2012)

Ich programmiere in Java mit Eclipse Juno. Kommentare machen mir Probleme 


```
/* das ist z.B. Quelltext
              vor der Formatierung
         */

         und so sieht es nach der Formatierung aus:
         /* quelltext
          *  quelltext
          *  usw
          */
```

Es gibt einen Schalter, mit dem man den Quelltext unverändert übernehmen kann. Wer kennt die
Lösung? Ich finde es einfach nicht
Schon einmal herzlichen Dank


----------



## Fab1 (9. Dez 2012)

Ich habe zwar kein Eclipse Juno, aber ich denke es geht in Juno genauso.

Versuch mal: Window --> Preferences --> Java --> Code Style --> Formatter --> Edit --> Registerblatt Comments

und dort eben die entsprechenden Einstellungen wie du es willst.


----------



## maschl (9. Dez 2012)

Danke, hat geklappt!
Gruß maschl


----------

